# Canon U.S.A. Announces Airprint™ Support For New PIXMA Wireless Inkjet All-In-One-Printers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2015)

```
<em>AirPrint Compatibility Helps Deliver Seamless, Convenient Mobile Printing From iPhone<sup>®</sup>, iPad<sup>®</sup> & iPod touch<sup>®</sup> Devices </em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., August 18, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that the PIXMA MG7720, PIXMA MG6820, PIXMA MG6821, PIXMA MG6822, PIXMA MG5720, PIXMA MG5721, and PIXMA MG5722 Wireless<sup>1</sup> Inkjet All-In-One (AIO) printers now support Apple AirPrint<sup>™</sup> wireless technology, allowing consumers and home office professionals alike to seamlessly print photos, emails, web pages and documents wirelessly from iPhone<sup>®</sup>, iPad<sup>®</sup>and iPod touch<sup>®</sup> devices<sup>2</sup>, without downloading or installing any device drivers.</p>
<p>In addition to each of the new models, other recent PIXMA printer models that are now compatible with AirPrint wireless technology include the following:</p>
<ul>
<li>PIXMA MG3620 Wireless<sup>1</sup> Inkjet All-In-One Printer</li>
<li>PIXMA MX922 Wireless Office All-In-One Printer</li>
<li>PIXMA MX532 Wireless Office All-In-One Printer</li>
<li>PIXMA MX492 Wireless Office All-In-One Printer</li>
<li>PIXMA iX6820 Wireless Inkjet Business Printer</li>
<li>PIXMA iP8720 Crafting Printer</li>
</ul>
<p>For a full list of all the printers from the Canon PIXMA lineup that support AirPrint wireless technology, please visit www.usa.canon.com/AirPrint.</p>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ive had a Canon iP8750 A3 printer for a year with Airprint surely this is old news?


----------



## rs (Aug 18, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Ive had a Canon iP8750 A3 printer for a year with Airprint surely this is old news?


Yeah, I've got a cheap and cheerful Canon MG7550 with AirPrint. Nothing new here...


----------



## Brymills (Aug 19, 2015)

Shame that the website detailing compatibility with Apple products doesn't work on an Apple iPad!


----------

